# Newbie...here's my toy!



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

The car is a 1981 Polo L, with the original 895cc (40bhp) HA engine and 4 speed gearbox, having covered 48,000 miles.

Following my purchase from the original lady owner in 2005, the shell was stripped and restored, with new inner and outer sills, front and rear inner wings repaired, replacement front wings, new rear wheelarchs, front panel repaired and a new rear valance. She was then repainted in the correct Mars Red 2, with satin Black sills, undersealed and then Waxoyled after three months. All window and door seals were renewed, with the original glass refitted and the original body trims replaced. Only the tailgate trim and sill trims are new items, all others are original.

Most fittings (clips, nuts, bolts, screws) are new, as I felt there was no point bolting everything back together with 24 year old fixings!

The original engine has had a cylinder head skim and full rebuild last month, with new valves, valve guides, stem seals, inner and outer springs, cotters, spring caps, tappets and rockers, together with all seals and gaskets replaced. The radiator has been replaced, as well as the thermostat, water pump and all relevant hoses. HT leads, distributor cap, rotor arm and condenser have been replaced. Also I've replaced the oil pressure switch, temperature gauge sender, radiator thermoswitch, accelerator cable, timing belt and alternator drive belt.

Underneath, the front discs and pads were replaced, together with front and rear brake hoses and rear wheel cylinders. Front wheel bearings were replaced at the same time. The exhaust was replaced and a new (pattern) fuel tank fitted, with lashings of Waxoyl on top! Front and rear shocks and springs have also been replaced. The original steel wheels have been refurbished and fitted with new Dunlop SP10 tyres for a "period" look, together with genuine VW rim embellishers and new wheel bolts.

The interior remains original, with slight fading to the top of the rear bench; the interior was stripped, cleaned and replaced during my rebuild. New front seat belts have been fitted for safety purposes and the rear inertia reel belts have been inspected by an independent belt specialist and confirmed as in excellent condition. The correct period radio and single 6" x 4" speaker are fitted :lol:

Where possible only genuine VW parts have been used, sourced via the UK dealer network or direct from Wolfsburg in many cases. I have a comprehensive file containing the original "green" tax book, all MoT certificates and invoices for the parts fitted by myself, together with the original "blue" Owners Wallet.

Unfortunately due to my next project, I'm looking for a new home for her...


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Mate that is a stunning example


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

top drawer chap!

shouldn't have any problems selling that!


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Very nice! Very very nice! Whereabouts in N.I are you?


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Newtownards...


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Very very nice example of a polo, its older than me  But nowhere near as old as Ronnie


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cgraham2k said:


> Very very nice example of a polo, its older than me  But nowhere near as old as Ronnie


Cheeky beggar!! but its true..:thumb: :thumb:

Very nice Polo I must admit all u need is a blown VR6 20" chromes and a couple of dustbin lids disguised as speakers and the make over will be complete :wall:

In all seriousness there is a serious amount of work there well done m8 don't sell it!!!


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Well the Polo was sold this morning  , and arrangements have been made to collect her replacement in Bedfordshire on the first weekend of August...I'll post pics once she's in NornIron!

The plan is to drive her for a couple of months, then sort out any bits which need doing over the winter...I'll be looking for a master PC-wielder :buffer: in North Down over the winter!


----------

